# TSG14: IBM Sunny Side Up



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike and Dan discuss rumors of IBM buying Sun, more Twitter fun, and app stores for mobile phones._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to episode 14 of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)

*Links in order of appearance:*
IBM to buy Sun Microsystems: Reports
http://www.cbc.ca/money/story/2009/04/03/sun-ibm.html

Eclipse
http://www.eclipse.org/

Trent Reznor not Scalping Tickets
http://www.myfoxdc.com/dpp/news/web_links/031609_top_5_things_you_need_to_know

Twitter!
http://www.twitter.com/MikeCermak
http://www.twitter.com/Linuxphile

Top Twitter Users
http://twitterholic.com/

ComcastCares
http://twitter.com/comcastcares

Twiggit - Articles you Digg are sent by Twitter.
http://www.twiggit.org/

Windows Marketplace for Mobile
http://www.engadget.com/2009/03/31/windows-marketplace-for-mobile-now-in-super-cheesy-video-form/
http://client.marketplace.windowsmobile.com/

Handango - apps for Windows Mobile
http://www.handango.com/

Developers Looking To Set Up App Store Alternatives On The iPhone
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090309/0207174037.shtml

ThinkGeek
http://www.thinkgeek.com/

Principal Installs Cellphone Jammer But Forgets To Check If It's Legal
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090331/1420514330.shtml

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Howdy mike ,
I am in fact the person you are frequently seeing in the chatroom during the live show. Hope you enjoyed that video , pretty fun website too. Anyway, i realized this late in coming, but we should have done or should do a blurb about that conficker worm that was released on april fools day. As we all know it shot all over the news and would have made an interesting story. Anyway, how goes things with your whole comcast shebang at the old house?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Comcast has been up and running all week, actually! *knock on wood*


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, maybe you finally got a glimmer of competence outta them from complaining enough . Its just sad when a company gets so big it cares less about its userbase.


----------

